# Can "tässä" refer to a preceding or following context?



## Gavril

Moippa,

Is it correct to use _tässä_ in both of these contexts?

_- *Tässä* on esimerkki lauseenvastikkeesta, josta puuttuu subjekti: "On nähty aurattavan lunta Bulevardilla"

- Esimerkki lauseenvastikkeesta on, "Olen nähnyt uikkujen lentävän Saarenaukon rannalla." *Tässä *sana "uikkujen" vastaa sanaa "uikut" lauseessa, "Uikut lentävät Saarenaukon rannalla".

_Kiitoksia paljon


----------



## Hakro

They are both correct. 
- _*Here*_ you have an example...
- _*Here*_ the word...

In the first example you can also say _*Tämä* on esimerkki..._ (*This* is an example...)


----------



## Gavril

Would there be a change in meaning if you replaced *tässä* with *täällä* in the original examples? 

Also, in the following examples, which would be better: _tässä_/_siinä_, _täällä_/_siellä_, or neither?

1)
_Olemme juuri nähneet esimerkkejä uusista ponnistustyyleistä. Täällä/tässä pitäisi kiinnittää erityistä huomiota siihen, miten sukset menevät v-asentoon.

_2)
Mies A: _Eikö hän sanonut, että juniorilupaukset ovat hyvin harvassa tänä vuonna?
_Mies B: _Siinä/Siellä hän puhui vain Vaasan ja Kuopion alueista.

_
Kiitos vielä kerran


----------



## Spongiformi

1) In most cases only _tässä_ would work, and without really stretching it, I can only imagine one case of using _täällä_: The manager speaking knows that specific ski jumping competition has judges that won't give good scores to anything but the _v-style_,  and the people talking are already physically there, getting ready for  the jumps. So, he's referring to that location/competition with _"Täällä"_.

2) Both work, but they would mean a bit different things. _Siinä_ would refer to the specific moment of the speech. _Siellä _would  suggest the person A & B are talking about gave the speech  elsewhere and was only referring to the Vaasa and Kuopio regions in that speech.


----------

